# Discipling all Muslim peoples



## Pergamum (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.ijfm.org/PDFs_IJFM/17_4_PDFs/01_Love_hw.pdf



Thoughts?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 22, 2008)

This is a fascinating article. How can one look at this phenomenon, the explosive growth of mbb congregations and not see the sovereign hand of our electing Father? For centuries people were counting mbbs on their fingers; toes were not necessary. All the sudden, Wham! They are coming by the hundreds. Why? Because God has touched them but also the intermediate means of internet, dreams, visions, epiphanies, and the like.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 23, 2008)

Additionally: Why do you think there is the great ingathering of mbb's at this time in history? For the last 1200 years there have not been a significant number of conversions. Now it's by the hundreds. Why? Obviously the sovereign choice of God to call people to Himself but what proximate causes are there?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 23, 2008)

The author of the article was a classmate of mine in college. He is a very earnest and directed gentleman. The organization he is with has been at the forefront of Muslim evangelization and church planting.

Incidentally, in a couple of weeks, my wife and I will be hosting a missionary friend who has been working in one of the more closed countries in the middle east.

Also, a couple of weeks ago I had lunch with one of the big names in modern missiology. He was trying to explain to me that Islam is "merely a semitic form of Chrisitianity."


----------



## Seb (Jul 23, 2008)

The only thing I didn't like is that the article is a few years old. I'd like to see some more recent numbers, but other than that, I praise God that He is moving in their midst and claiming His own from among them.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 23, 2008)

I think many of them are false converts due to over-contextualization. I have known missionaries to have professed that their leader was a prophet and have known a few to say the shahada and tell people that baptism and joining a local church was not required.

But with this strange fire, I do think there is real movement by the Holy Spirit among the Muslims. For one thing, the Muslim world is radicalizing. People are tired of oppresion. Another thing is greater access to info. Another is that the mission community is finally trying to love Muslims and focusing on them.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 23, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> The author of the article was a classmate of mine in college. He is a very earnest and directed gentleman. The organization he is with has been at the forefront of Muslim evangelization and church planting.
> 
> Incidentally, in a couple of weeks, my wife and I will be hosting a missionary friend who has been working in one of the more closed countries in the middle east.
> 
> Also, a couple of weeks ago I had lunch with one of the big names in modern missiology. He was trying to explain to me that Islam is "merely a semitic form of Chrisitianity."



Many of the early Christians classified Mo-homa-adis-m as an early Christian heresy since M had a relative or two that was Jewish and Christian and he distorted and stole from their teachings. The other parts he stole from Zoroasterianism.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 23, 2008)

Seb said:


> The only thing I didn't like is that the article is a few years old. I'd like to see some more recent numbers, but other than that, I praise God that He is moving in their midst and claiming His own from among them.



These stories are happening everywhere: Mission Network News

I could list at least 100 here. Amazing stories of God building his kingdom in mslm lands both near and far from me.

There are people movements in several countries where tens of thousands appear to be professing and open to Christ. Much of it of course cannot be published to broadly or clearly, but it IS happening...right now too!


----------

